# guess who landed safely this morning?



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

...if you guessed Pesto, lovingly known here as _Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George von Thornberry III, Esq_, then you are right! 

he arrived safe & sound...without huffs, hisses, or pops & seems to be a happy, fluffy hog.

MissC will post a proper update as soon as she can!

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to see pics of the little man!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

me either. i am squirming in my seat. i think it would be easier if i were waiting on a hedgie of my own! :roll: :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can't wait!!!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy and safe travels to all!

Miss C, can't wait to hear all about Sir Pesto.  

Donna


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

That is freaking FANTASTIC news!!

Hope her appointment went well and was over quickly too!!

Can't wait for pics! Will be checking every hour on my phone tonight>


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What I wouldn't pay to be in the Snarf/Pesto household tonight!!!

It may be days before MissC comes out of her hedgie coma & talks to us.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the little man!


He's definitely NOT little hahaha
He's a huge hog, he's built very big and he's a little over weight  I got a text from Jaimie saying " Holy crap he's a tank! he's WAY bigger than snarf!"


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> He's definitely NOT little hahaha
> He's a huge hog, he's built very big and he's a little over weight  I got a text from Jaimie saying " Holy crap he's a tank! he's WAY bigger than snarf!"


Ahaha, ok, then I take it back......I can't wait to see pics of that hog!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so excited to see some pics I was almost tempted to make a post "Paging Miss C" lol


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

That's awesome to hear! I'm so excited to see pics!! Come back to us MissC! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I started a new thread about....

You will have to go check it out.


----------

